

Chromebooks Outsold Macbooks in the US by a Factor of Five in 2013 - bparsons
http://qz.com/162565/chromebooks-outsold-macbooks-in-the-us-by-a-factor-of-5-in-2013/

======
dded
The factor of five applies to commercial sales to businesses and schools and
such. I suspect a large fraction of Macbooks (and all Apple products) are
consumer sales.

------
dded
Here are my what-can-chromebooks-do questions:

1\. What kind of VPN connectivity is there? Cisco? Sonicwall? PPP? Ipsec?

2\. What kind of remote connection software runs? I believe ssh is available.
How about VNC? How about NX?

I could make a Chromebook work if I could connect to work and run ssh in a
terminal as well as a graphical VNC client.

------
notastartup
how is chromebooks for developers? Can it handle stuff like Eclipse?

